

#noguessing: tweet density and popularity of hashtags assoc. with 'hackernews' - osakasaul
http://ritetag.com/best-hashtags-for/hackernews

======
osakasaul
Note that this interactive Hashtag Scan is free and open to all, but to see
the data beyond the "Summary" tab, and to save tagsets so they'll be at hand
in Tweet Composer, just register or login (free). You can even create your own
Scans in "Alerts" at the top - and set which ones to turn on/off - so they'll
let you know when new hashtags are associated with your query. Remember:
queries are topic words, hashtags, events, products, brands, schools,
anything.

~~~
osakasaul
Saving tagsets for quick access from the RiteTag browser extensions is so easy
and fast, I demonstrate in an animated gif in this post:
[https://plus.google.com/100575455878135404735/posts/5JcB6jsd...](https://plus.google.com/100575455878135404735/posts/5JcB6jsduGk)

(Just doing this for those who don't login/register, but want to see the other
tabs and one of the things to use them for)

